# Are Male Piges Aggressive?



## Sophie b (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm going to be getting another pigeon soon, as my girl passed away suddenly and unexpectedly, making my anxiety worse because she was like my little therapy pigeon. i want to get a male, but I've heard they can be constantly aggressive, is this true?
if it makes any difference it would be a lahore, there's a breeder close by that has some. I've heard they're a docile breed.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Pigeons pair up pretty quickly , so if you do get one, get a young one that has not paired up. It would not be in its best interest for the pigeon to be taken from its mate , even though someone may anyway, to make a buck. If young, in that case you could get either sex. 

Males can be aggressive in defending their space and driving a hen to a nest.. Lahore’s may be more docile, they are large pigeons. But each has their own personality.


----------

